# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  كل ما تحتاجه عن المواد والدكاتره ..لعيونكم بس

## abu-rajab

كل المعلومات يالي بدي اياها عن المواد والدكاتره ..والموضوع مشترك بيني وبين smart-engineer-amool... ورح يستفيد منه طلاب الهندسة في الجامعه الاردنية كثير وطلاب الهندسه في كل الجامعات الاردنية لانه المواد هيه هيه .. وبتمنى من طلاب كل تخصص وكل جامعه يكتبو كل المعلومات عن موادهم والدكاتره حتى يستفيد منها كل الطلاب خصوصاً السنافر .. ولعيونكم .. بسم الله

مواد قسم الهندسه الكهربائيه

ماده تطبيقات الحاسوب

نزلت هذه الماده هذا الفصل في 8 شعب معظم الشعب يدرسها المهندس زياد الخطيب وهو من افضل المهندسين في القسم وقام بتدريسها اكثر من مره اما عن المهندس حسن فراحنه فيدرسها اول مره وهو ليس بكفاءه المهندس زياد 

ماده الهندسه الكهربائيه

هذه الماده ليست عندي بالخطه ولا اعرف عنها شيئا ولمعرفه المزيد عن هذه الماده 
اضغط هنا وابحث عن شرح الماده بالتفصيل وبالنسبه للمدرسين فيعتبر الدكتور زكي خضر من المدرسين الممتازين في القسم و يتميز بحسن التعامل مع الطلبه 

الدوائر الكهربائيه 1

الماده هي بدايه الطريه بالنسبه لطلاب سنه ثانيه ويدرس الماده الدكتور هشام حمدان ويعتبر افضل الذين يدرسونها خصوصا لطلاب الكهربا لانو مشوارك مع الدكتور هشام طويل,, ثم ياتي الدكتور محمود الحصري ثم الدكتور غسان هلسه,,, ونصيحه,,, شدو حالكم مزبوط فيها وما ترد على انو الدكتور هشام ما بعطي علامات ,,, فالتصليح مشترك والعلامات مشتركه 


الدوائر الكهربائيه 2

ماده مهمه جدا في الكهربا خصوصا ويدرسها الدكتو الزيات وموعد الماده الان هو للطلاب المعيدين وقليل من الطلبه الجدد,,, فيعني فرصه تجيبو فيها علامات منيحه 
مختبر الدوائر الكهربائيه 
من المختبرات السله نسبيا وسنقوم ان شاء الله بتزويدكم بالتقارير من خلال هذا المنتدى فانتظرونا بالنسبه للمدرسين,,,خدوها مع المهندس شادي لانه ممتاز بالتعامل وحديث التخرج وامتحناته سهله 

تحليل اشارات وانظمه

هذه الماده هي الخطوه الاولى في عالم الاتصالات والمدرسين ممتازين والدكتورين الغزاوي واحمد مصطفى ممتازين ولكن كن لطيفا بالتعامل معهم حتى لا يحقدو عليك ولازم تتدربو عالماتلاب مزبوط ,,,ديرو بالكم 

كهرومغناطيسيه 1

الماده صعبه قليلا لطلاب السنه الثانيه,,,, يدرسها الدكتور محمد كامل تحتاج للمتابعه اليوميه وحل اسئله دائم وما تتأخر عن شرح الدكتور,, تابع اول باول ,, واهتم باسئله السنوات كثيرا لتتعود على نمط الاسئله ولن نبخل عليكم بالاسئله في منتديات الحصن الجامعية 

الكهرومغناطيسيه للحاسوب

ماده مطروحه لطلاب هندسه الحاسوب فقط تجمع بين الكترو 1&2 ماده ممتعه خصوصا مع الدكتور جمال رحال الذي يتميز بطرح المواضيع من ناحيه عمليه وبضل احسن من غيره(Lowee) 


الكترونيات 1

ماده ممتعه تعتبر مهمه جدا في تصميم دوائر الاتصالات يدرسها الدكتور ابراهيم منصور وهو الافضل والحلو فيه انك ابصم الماده من الدفتر فقط وروح عالامتحان,,,الدكتور السامرائي ليس بكفائه الدكتور ابراهيم منصور 
والماده مهمه جدا جدا وممتعه 

الطرق العددية الهندسية

الماده من وقت ما اخدتها للان ما لزمتني الا في القوى الكهربائيه,,, يدرسها الدكتور زائر ابو حمور وهو رئيس قسم الميكاترونكس وممتاز جدا بالتعامل والشرح,,,, اول مره بدرسها 

احتمالات ومتغيرات عشوائية

ماده ممتعه في بدايتها ولكنها تصبح صعبه في نهايتها المهندس حسن هو من الذين درسو الماله من فتره طويله....جيد بكل شيء الا العلامات 

قياسات وأجهزة

من احلى واسهل المواد التي اخدتها ,,, ولكن مع الدكتور لطفي الشريف فقط,,,,,, اما هذا الفصل فيدرسها الدكتور صمادي ,,ما جربتو بس ما عمري اسمعت واحد مدحو,,, افهموها لحالكم 

كهرومغناطيسيه 2

ماده صعبه تحتاج للدراسه مثل الكترو 1 تماما 

الكترونيات 2ماده تشبه الكترونيات 1 بشكل كبير تتميز بكثره حفظ القوانبن والدكتورين الللي بدرسوها زي بعض مع افضليع للسامرائي للخبره 

مختبر الالكترونيات

من المختبرات السهله نسبيا,,,,ينصح باخذه مع المندس زياد لانه اللي بحط الاسئله ,,,والكويزات تبعته معظمها ياتي باسئله الامتحانين النصفي والنهائي 

الآت الكهربائية

ماده جميله وممتعه خصوصا مع الدكتور صادق حامد,,,ادرس الدفتر فقط وتابع الدكتور اول باول وشدد على موضوع الحضور لانه مهم بالنسبه للدكتور 
ونوعدكم بالمفاجئات بموضوع اسئله السنوات لهذه الماده,,,بس اصبرو علينا شوي 

مختبر الآت الكهربائية

من المختبرات المتوسطه الصعوبه,,,,دير بالك عالتقارير وحاول يكون تجميعك ممتاز,,,لانه الفينال الله لا يورجيك,,,صعب جدا,,اعلى علامه على وقتي كانت B!!!! 

اتصالات 1

ماده رائعه جدا جدا خصوصا مع الدكتور محمد حوا,,,امتحاناته تتميز بان يكون الطالب فاهم الماده منيح والدكتور يطلب من الطلاب مشروع جميل جدا,,,,اسمعتعوا به,,,على وقتي كان محطه بث اذاعيه AM 

اتصالات 2

ماخدها الفصل الجاي,,, ما بعرف اشي عنها 

اجراءات اشاريه رقميه

تاركها للتخرج,,ما بعرف عنها,,بس ملاحظ انو الماده نازله مع الدكتور لؤي خلف,,,,انا ما قلت شي ,,بس كنت بدي انزلها عالاول بس تركتها مشان الدكتور 

انظمه اتصالات

مع الدكتور جميل ايوب,,,,منزلها الفصل الاول ,,,بحكولي بتنعس بالمحاضره من الملل 

مختبر الاتصالات

حكولي انو صعب وطويل.....انا ما اخذتو لسا 

انظمه تحكم

ماده تحتاج الى مهاره رياضيه وسرعه حل بس نازله هادا الفصل مع الدكتور الصمادي  

مختبر القياسات والتحكم

جمع فيه علامات من التقارير والميد لانو الفاينل صعب دايما,,,ديرو بالكم,,,وراح ينزل عالمنتدى تقارير ممتازه لهذا المختبر 

الكترونيات القوى 

ماده جميله,,,مع الدكتور صادق,,,ابصم ثم ابصم ثم ابصم,,كلها بصم الماده 
بس نوعدكم باالمساعده الكبيره جدا لهذه الماده من هذا المنتدى,,انتظرونا 

تحليل انظمه القوى

ديرو بالكم مزبوط معي,,,الماده ليست بالصعوبه التي تسمعون عنها,,,بس المشله في حرب نفسيه بين الدكتور هشام والطلاب,,دايما بخوفهم بالرسوب لا سمح الله,,,تابع اول باول وحل اسئله الكتاب كلها وانشالله بتجيب علامه محترمه فيها 

مختبر القوى

صعب صعب صعب,,,هيك سمعت,,الرسوب فيه كثير,,,يعطيه المهندس زباد والدكتور هشام دايما موجود معو ,,بدو دراسه مزبوط 

الاتصالات الضوئيه

مع الدكتور ابراهيم منصور...ابصم الدفتر وتمتع 

انظمه التحكم الرقميه

ما بعرفها بس بتزكر انها كانت نازله مع د.الغزاوي بس هلا مع الحصري...الحصري سئ بالعلامات ما بعطي A بالعاده 

الهوائيات

ستغلق الشعبه,,,اتوقع هذا لان الماده صعبه جدا,,,ويدرسها د.لؤي خلف!!!100 ورده!! 

وقايه انظمه القوى

لن يكون عدد الطلاب بالشعبه كبيرا,,,,الماده سيكون عليها طلب لانها مع الدكتور الزيات

----------


## abu-rajab

قسم هندسه الحاسوب,,,
قسم هندسة الحاسوب و في خضم مرحلة التطور و التعديل التي يمر بها , بواجه عدد من التغييرات المهمة تتمثل بالبدء بتدريس عدد من المساقات الجديدة : 


الانضمة المضمنة <Embedded> و مختبرها
: حيث اعاد القسم دراسة محتوى مادة المتحكمات الدقيقة لتكون أكثر فائدة و شمولا للطالب مع الابقاء على طرح مادة المتحكمات الدقيقة و لكن نصيحة لطلاب الدفعات القديمة سجلوها الان, فمن الممكن عدم طرحها مستقبلا. و الامر ينطبق على مختبر المتحكمات الدقيقة والمنطق حيث تم فصله الى مساقان هما مختبر المنطق و مختبر الانضمة المضمنة. و بشكل عام فان هذا المساق بمختبره هو فرصة ممتعة للتعلم و الافادة <بتحس انك مهندس> حيث تجمع بين الجانب العملي و النظري بطريقة متناسقة قلما تجدها في مساقات الهندسة الكهربائية او الحاسوب,هناك مشكلة في طريقة صياغة الاسئلة لدرجة ان الامتحان يصبح ضرب من الحظ . 
. اما بالنسبة للمدرسين :أ- د. علي الموسى : شرحه ممتع و مفهوم يوصل الفكرة بلغة الطالب لكن يطلب منك التكلم بلغة المهندس. 
ب- د. جمال رحال : ليس عندي ادنى فكرة . 
ج- موسى اليمن : شرح ممتاز و تعامل احلى . 
د- تقى مناصرة : ليس عندي ادنى فكرة .  

حل المشاكل بالبرمجة الشيئية
خطوة بالطريق الصحيح لانه كان هناك ظلم لعقل المهندس بان ياخذ مادة في صلب فهمه للطرق المعتمدة للبرمجة في كليات اخرى. بالنسبة للمدرس د.خالد احمد خلف درابكة فهو جديد على القسم فاهلا و سهلا . 
3.مختبر المعالجات الدقيقة: يكفي انه مع المهندس أوس  
اما بالنسبة للمواد التي يطرأ عليها تغيير  
المنطق الرقمي
الف باء هندسة الحاسوب المادة سهلة . المدرسون :د. وليد ابو صوفة , تقى مناصرة.الامتحان مشترك و كتاب <'Mano 'Digital Design> الافضل في هذا المجال فاعتمد عليه.  
لغة التجميع والمعالجات الدقيقة
مادة غاية السهولة وان احتوت الخطة على 10 فصول من الممكن الاستعانة بالمصادر التي يعطيك اياها الدكتور<slides>.  

تصميم أنظمة المعالج الدقيق
مادة تعتبر دراسة مفصلة لكيفية التصميم و التعامل مع بيئة مبنية على معالجات INTEL x386. المشكلة في الموضوع انه انا بكره كتاب Brey الدكتور اندراوس عائد بعد غياب فنقول له "الحمد لله على السلامة" .
مختبرتصميم انظمةالمعالج الدقيق 
ما بختلف عن المادة و هو متوسط الصعوبة حسب راي الاغلبية..
مختبر لغة التجميع
: انطباع الاخرين انه سهل وانتظر ان اجربه  
الاخلاقيات وهندسة البرمجيات
مادة نظرية مع ان تطبيقاتها في الحياة ضخمة و الدكاترة في العادة لا يركزون على الجانب العملي, بالنسبة لطبيعة المادة فهي متقلبة لكن لا تخافوا ف د. ماجد الطائي اسلوبه واضح و شفاف .  
شبكات الحاسوب
مادة جد مهمة لاي مهندس فما بالك بمهندس حاسوب و د. علي الموسى ممتاز في الشرح وان كنت استصعب اسئلته وشكلوا راح يستفرد بنا الله يستر. انا اشعر ان قسمنا مقصر في مجال الشبكات فنحن بحاجة لمزيد من المساقات في هذ المجال.  
تصميم الحاسوب
مادة تعتبر صلب التخصص , ممتعة و زخمة و صراحة الرجل الصحيح في المكان الصحيح الدكتور غيث عبندة شرحه ممتع وسهل و تعامله راق وان كانت بعض امتحاناته صعبة الا انه في هذه المادة يبدع الحق يقال, الدفتر مفيد انا عندي نسخة السنة الماضية بخط واضح و جميل.  
تقييم الاداء والتمثيل
مادة قسم اختيارية انا بهيب بطلاب القسم ان يأخذوا مواد القسم بدل مواد الكليات الاخرى و هذه نصيحة أخوية, المدرس د.غيث عبندة ولا تعليق . المادة على ما اعتقد تعتمد على معرفة رياضية جيدة بالاحصاء والاحتمالات , انا غير متأكد ان كان هناك اي تطبيق عملي ؟  
مختبر تصميم الحاسوب
مختبر من اسمه كله تصميم في تصميم , صراحة ليس سهلا بحاجة الى 4-5 ساعات اسبوعيا فاحسب حسابه ولا تحاول تنقل او تغش !نصيحة! .  

إلكترونيات رقميه
المادة مع ال د. اندراوس و هي اكمال لما قد اخذته عزيزي الطالب في الصف الاول و الثاني الابتدائي P:  
تحكم الحاسوب بالزمن الحقيقي
مادة قسم اختيارية مفيدة لفهم اعمق للانضمة المضمنة المبنية على المتحكمات الدقيقة او العالجات الدقيقة, د.الطائي رجل ذو باع في هذا المجال فلا تتردد باخذها و العلامات على مقدار جهدك فلا تخف .  
المشاريع
اما الذين وصلوا لهذه المرحلة فنقول لهم"الله يعطيكم العافية", وأكيد لستم بحاجة لاي من هذه التعليقات لانكم اعلم مني بها P:  

مواد قسم الهندسه الكيميائيه  
أنا بدّي أضيف معلومات عن مواد الهنسة الكيميائية لأنو ممكن زملأنا يحتاجوها, أول مادة ممكن تواجهها بالهندسة الكيميائية هي أسس هندسة كيميائية (1). طبعاً المادة كتيييييييييير سهلة و بسيطة و ما بتحتاج إشي و معظم مصطلحات الهندسة الكيميائية إللي رح تسمع فيها بالمستقبل رح تكتشف إنك ماخدها في أسس (1)  

بعدها بتيجي مادة الكيمياء الفيزيائية: طبعاً هاي المادة على خطتنا فصل أول سنة ثانية بس أعتقد إنهم أخروها بالخطة الجديدة, طبعاً هاي المادة إختصاص الدكتور ناجح الحاج علي, طبعاً الدكتور ناجح عبقري جداً و رائع بالتعامل بس جدّي كتييييييييير بالعلم و مشكلتو إنك ما بتفهم عليه إشي بسبب الفجوة العلمية إللي بين الطالب و الدكتور و بسبب المراجع إللي لا تحصى و بطالبك ترجعلها و الطامّة الكبرى بأنّو مادة نهاية الفصل لا تقل عن 13 وحدة كاملات من الكتاب المقرر غير المراجع و أوراق التصوير إللي بيعطيك إياها خلال الفصل, طبعاً إمتحناتو هي عبارة عن سباق مع الزمن بالنسبة للجزء الصغير من الأسئلة إللي بتعرف تفكر فيها, لأنو معظم الأسئلة رح تكون أول مرة بتسمع فيها بالإمتحان, بس إللي مهوّن الأمور إنّو إمتحناتو open book بس كمان الحلو فيه إنو أسئلة إمتحناتو مكررة تماماً عن إمتحان الدفعة إللي قبلها, و لا شي بيفرق, بس من جديد صار يغير أسئلة بس كمان ما بظلم بالعلامات و ما بدفش بس بعض مرّات بنجّح المعيدين والطلاب إللي بتستاهل النجاح بس تجميعهم مش ناجح.  

أسس هندسية (2) هاي المادة في سنة ثانية فصل ثاني, كمان بدرسها الدكتور ربحي البشتاوي, المادة شوي زنخة بس كتيييييييير مفيدة و رح تشوفها في كل المواد الجاي و خصوصاً في مادة ديناميكا حرارية (2) و مادة إنتقال مادة. طبعاً من جديد صارت تدرسها المهندسة ثمر, الكل بحكي عنها كتيييير منيحة.  

ميكانيكا موائع: فصل ثاني سنة ثانية المادة أولها سهل و حلو و بشكل عام كل مواد الهندسة الكيماوية أول وحدتين بحكوا بنفس المواضيع و بيكونوا سهلات, بس مادة الموائع بآخرها بتصير شوي صعبة, طبعاً كان محتكرها دكتور علي الشوابكة, طبعاً الدكتور ما بعرف شو مقياس مخافة ربنا بالنسبة إلو و الباقي عندكم, طبعاً الأن هو ماخد تفرغ علمي لمدة 5 سنين و ضايل منهم 3 سنين بسبب السمعة الطيّبة إللي كانت طالعتلو بالقسم, و الأن هاي المادة ماخدتها المهندسة ليندا, المهندسة جيّدة بس كتيييييير ماخدة الأمورة بجدّية زيادة عن اللزوم, و إمتحاناتها النهائية خرافية, جداً صعبة بس المهندسة كتيييير محترمة بالتعامل.  

في بالخطة الجديدة مادة بدل مادة ال differential و بعطيها دكتور يوسف مبارك, المادة ما عندي عنها أي فكرة بس الدكتور يوسف من أروع الدكاترة إللي ممكن تقابلهم بحياتك, دكتور عبارة عن موسوعة علمية متنقلة و أسلوبه بالشرح أكتر من رائع, يعني مستحيل تتطلع من محاضرة عندو و إنتا مش فاهم, هو الدكتور الوحيد إللي بتدخل على أي إمتحان إلو و إنتا فاهم كل المادة عالإطلاق, و بالنسبة للعلامات مستحيل يدفش أي شخص بس كمان مستحيل يظلمك, يعني مهما عملت معاه بحطتلك علامتك إللي جبتها, مشكلتو إنو كل أسبوع في كويز و غير عن إنّو الواجبات عندو لا تقل عن عشر أسئلة من أسئلة آخر الوحدة, أمتحاناتو رائعة و بتشعر قديش فهمان الدكتور, طبعاً السؤال بيكون مغطى بقشّة و كتيييير سهل بس لازم تكون فاهم منيح عشان تعرف تحلّ, مستحيل يدرر أسئلة أو حتى أفكار أسئلة بالإمتحانات بس عن جد الدكتور رائع.  

طرق عددية: سنة ثالثة فصل أول, المادة كتيييير سهلة خصوصاً إنو بدرسها دكتور يوسف مبارك, أولها رح تستزنخها بس بعد ما تدرس المادة ككل رح تلاقي قديش المادة سهلة و تافهة و إمتحانات الدكتور يوسف open sheet طبعاً ال sheets همّه أوراق هو بحطتهم على موقعه.  

إحصاء هندسي: المادة كتير زنخة , إللي مزنخها الدكتور إللي بدرسها و إللي هو دكتور علي المطر, بتدخل عندك أكم معلومة سابقة عن الإحتمالات بتطلع بآخر الفصل مش عارف راسك من رجليك و بعقدلك و بفلسفلك المادة و هي كتييييييير بسيطة, عداك عن إمتحاناتوا الفضائية و هادا غير أنو أول الفصل بيشبعك مباديء و مثاليات, بتحس حالك بعالم أرسطو و بتسير تحكي هيك الدكاترة ولا بلاش, بآخر الفصل بيدوب التلج و بيبان المرج و كلو حكي بحكي هادا غير عن إنو بحاول يعملّك حالو أينشتاين بس لما تدخل معاه بنقاش جدّي و عن فهم رح تكتشف أنو الدكتور حافظ علم بس مش أكتر و طبعاً علامتو أكيد غير عن ما بتتوقع و إمتحناتو open كل إشي لأنو تحدّي الإمتحان.  

ديناميكا حرارية (1): المادة كتييييييييييييير سهلة و لازم الواحد يفهمها و يتشرّبها منيح لأنها أساس لكثير من المواد و إللي ما فهم أسس واحد و أسس (2) فا فرصتو يفهمهم كمان مرة بهالمادة, طبعاً الدكتور إللي درسني إياها دكتور صلاح الله يرحمو و درسها دكتور علي المطر و الأن مستلمها الدكتور يحيى الخريشا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## sam7jon

يا ريت معلومات عن قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية

----------


## future-engineer

شكرا ع الموضوع المفيد .....
اتمنى توضعوا معلومات عن الهندسة الكيميائية ...

----------


## غير مسجل

بس بصراحة لازم أحكي شي مهم 
أنا بدرس هندسة كيميائية بالجامعة الأردنية 
كل شي انحكى عن المواد صح ما عدا معلومة وحدة 
الإحصاء الهندسي من أحلى المواد اللي أخدتها و كانت مختلفة عن كل المواد
كان الدكتور يخلينا نركز لأقصى حد و يشجعنا نشارك كتير و كان أسلوب المحاضرة كتير مشوّق لأنو بأول كل محاضرة كان الدكتور يخلينا نقرأ احصائية عن أي موضوع في العالم ونتناقش فيه 
فهمنا المادة اكتر و انبسطنا فيها كتير............لأنو دكتور علي المطر أحسن دكتور بالكيماوي بالشرح و الثقافة و التعامل و لهلأ ما اجانا حدا احسن منو 
و بعدين أسهل شي تجميع علامات مع دكتور علي لأنو الquizes  بتيجي دايماً من المحاضرة يعني مستحيل ما يكون حكا الجواب بالمحاضرة و الإمتحانات الفضائية زي ما بحكو  بتيجي من ال homeworks بالزبط و الأكتر من هيك انو بموقعو في كل الإمتحانات السابقة مع الأجوبة و بعيد منها أسئلة 
أصلاً ياريت كل موادنا مع دكتور علي المطر كان فهمنا كتير أشياء

----------

